# Can anyone help? Trying to date Rocket Giotto Type R



## Jules08 (Feb 2, 2021)

Are there any Rocket experts out there who maybe able to help me.....I have the chance to purchase a used Rocket Type R Giotto Evoluzione, but I'm having trouble trying to ascertain the date/approx year of manufacture. I know the newer machines have black dials but these are an off white/cream colour. There is also no R logo on the steam knob (could have been an aftermarket addition or rubbed off over time maybe?). There is no shot timer so I know it's an older model. I was under the impression the Type R had black dials and V the cream, however, this is the Type R but with cream dials?

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated and may help me to take the plunge and upgrade from my 2005 Gaggia Classic set up


----------

